# Need some thoughts & prayers yall



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My vacation has quickly taken a turn for the worse, what should be a peaceful week in the woods has done a 180*......

My Grandmother is very sick, and we are prepared for the worst, Doctors say she will not be coming home.

Then yesterday my grandfather fell ( on his way to come here to see her) and broke his hip. 

They are both disabled, and for the last year I have lived next door and been helping them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man. Hope they both pull out of it. Prayers sent.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank P.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

praying for the Lord's will for all of ya!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you man.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sorry that you going through that. Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Isaiah 65:24
New Living Translation (NLT)

24 I will answer them before they even call to me.
While they are still talking about their needs,
I will go ahead and answer their prayers!


Prayers sent from my family to yours! God Bless you and yours


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396844,-94.168273
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lots of hope and prayers for y'all 650. 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Hang in there. Prayers sent.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about them. Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope things work out for ya. Hang in there, be strong for the family. Take care, prayers sent.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. Will deff keep them in my prayers.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this. Prayers sent.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

so sorry! warm wishes , luck, and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear what you are going through. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to Thank everyone, My Gran passes away today. Her fight is over. Such a heart wrenching few weeks, thanks again to my MIMB family for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about her. Just think about it this way. She is in a better place with no pain.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that P.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. It sounds like you were very close. When you're ready you'll be able to focus on the happy memories. Take care.

D


----------

